# WB Water Today



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

With winds over 30 mph today, the water looks like coffee with creamer.


----------



## road rage (Jan 10, 2011)

mosquito lake much the same rangerjulie!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That wind today had to have that water churning, like a huge blender..
Awsome pictures Julie..Would not wanted to have been on it ,,unless I was on an Aircraft Carrier...WOW....JIM....CL..PS..road rage I would have to say Yes, from past times I was on Mosquito..


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

RangerJulie,
Have you talked to any of the rangers over at Berlin? Would love to hear what Berlin looks like. I would assume it has to be bad, but because of the shape and shoreline, I'm thinking it's not quite as bad. Granted, it's still not good, but.....


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE "MAPO"!!!!! MAN-O-LIVE!!!! It's bad,so bad in fact,there was not,EVEN ONE SEA-DOO-ZER, OUT!  IT'S GOT TO GET BETTER! RIGHT???? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

Holy highwater!!!!!!!


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

snake69 said:


> RangerJulie,
> Have you talked to any of the rangers over at Berlin? Would love to hear what Berlin looks like. I would assume it has to be bad, but because of the shape and shoreline, I'm thinking it's not quite as bad. Granted, it's still not good, but.....


Snake,

Not lately. The last I heard was they had debris floating as well. I know the wind can kick up white caps on that lake pretty good so I would venture to say it's just as bad.

RangerJulie


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ranger Julie,
Thanks for your response. I figure it's pretty much the same, but thought I'd ask. Maybe you can call over there tomorrow and give us people heading to Berlin this weekend, an idea of what we're in for! Really would appreciate it and I thank you in advance for all your help and input. I'm sure I speak for many of us when I say we're quite happy to have you aboard! Thanks again...............


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

IT'S REAL COOL HAVING A RANGER ON THE FORUMS,,,IT'S EVEN BETTER HAVING A "COOL RANGER" ON THE FORUMS& THE WATER! THANKS, RANGERJULIE, YOUR POSTS ARE APPRECIATED!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

sonar said:


> IT'S REAL COOL HAVING A RANGER ON THE FORUMS,,,IT'S EVEN BETTER HAVING A "COOL RANGER" ON THE FORUMS& THE WATER! THANKS, RANGERJULIE, YOUR POSTS ARE APPRECIATED!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Awww, thanks Sonar! <Blush>


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

From the look's of the 8 day forcast..3 day's without a chance of rain..I don't mind rain but most times the wind will be with it..The temps are up and down like a Yo-Yo Won't help the water temp., that much...JIM....CL....


----------



## road rage (Jan 10, 2011)

snake and crappie lover i live right next to mosquito so that info was first hand. today looks very fishable nice chop but water is still pretty ugly!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks RR. I'm fairly certain that /Berlin is gonna look like most of the other lakes, no two ways around it. My buddy works(I'm still off from surgery) and he always says, "I get 2 days a week off, so I can't pick and choose my days, just have to go when off, regardless of the weather". And he's right. Of course, the last couple have been a bit too windy and a bit unsafe, so we didn't bother......


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Julie! The pics are priceless as yourself.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

JIG said:


> Thanks Julie! The pics are priceless as yourself.


Thanks JIG!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Julie, Bump pics.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

rangerjulie said:


> With winds over 30 mph today, the water looks like coffee with creamer.


Those are some awsome pictures..Would not go out there with the water looking like it does..unless I was on one of the boats from deadliest catch..Wild water.....JIM....CL....:C


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

There was a tourni here last sunday the 1st. The guys who fished it said the water had 1 to 3 foot of visability and it was turning green. The bass that they caught were in 1 foot of water way back in the creeks feeding on worms. Three LM and one SM which was caught near the dam in 7ft of water. Thats it folks now go out there and figuire it out for yourselfs. Thats the fun part anyway. It's on.
Go get-um
dom


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Was gonna go out today but this steady rain just saps my resolve. Constantly checking out the window, first sign of a let up and I may go anyway. NEED to get some time on the water! Saw my neighbor building some kind of big wooden box thingy with livestock stalls in it. Hmmmm, wonder what Noah was doing that for???


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

When you see, loading animals on,"two by two" you might wanna be talking nice to him???? Keep us posted!! please,,,,,,  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Been watching the radar on and off all day, don't see it letting up, and if so, only very briefly!! Good luck if ya make it out. Boats can always use a good washing.....inside & out!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I might call it bilge pump torture testing!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

This rain is to go on for the rest of the day, taper later tonight, At least 1 inch..Drove by a creek not far from my house and it was comming up...Sorry Guy's....JUM....CL....


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

At 9pm, Wednesday, 5/4, the lake level has risen to 988.27 and we are discharging water at 125 cfs. The water temperature at the outflow is 51 degrees.

RangerJulie


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Julie if gas was'nt $4 a gallon I would bring my 5 gallon buckets over and fill them up and drive over to Rockwell and dump them. In five years I should have that Lake down where it should be..HA...HA....Keep us posted Julie..Thank You....JIM....CL....


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Good news for boaters and fisherman. Flood waters on the lower Ohio and Upper Mississippi Rivers have crested and we are now releasing excess water from the reservoir. As of 10pm, Thursday, 5/5, the lake level was at 988.21, we are discharging water at 298 cfs. The water temperature at the outflow is 52 degrees. Fish Safe!


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

The lake level is falling and is at 987.91 as of 10am Sat. 5/7. We are discharging water at 462 cubic feet per second and the water temperature is 52 degrees.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Thinking about fishing West Branch tomorrow for the first time this year. Anyone have an update on how the water looks? Thank you!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Was at WB on Monday from 9-2. Water was slightly stained except against some shores where it was muddy. Temps were between 56-59 degrees. Found some crappie suspending about 4-6 ft deep in 9-11 fow. minnow under a slip bobber did the trick.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

The crawdads in the shallow waters have already come out of the mud. The big old grand-dad craws should be creeping out in the deeper mud flats giving those hungry LM a snack while they are staging or moving up to do that spawning. Thanks for the updates on the lower watershed there RangerJulie and the local updates as well. Your one of the best.
later
donm


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

The lake level has dropped over a quarter of an inch in the last 24 hours and is at 987.06 as of 7pm, Tues., 5/10. We are discharging water at 456 cubic feet per second and the water temperature there at the outflow remains at 52 degrees. Fish Safe!

RangerJulie


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

dmills4124 said:


> The crawdads in the shallow waters have already come out of the mud. The big old grand-dad craws should be creeping out in the deeper mud flats giving those hungry LM a snack while they are staging or moving up to do that spawning. Thanks for the updates on the lower watershed there RangerJulie and the local updates as well. Your one of the best.
> later
> donm



Thanks Don!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't even use these updates, but I must say its pretty cool that you are doing this!


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

The lake level keeps dropping even though we receive .05 inch of rain last night. As of 1pm, Wed. 5/11 the level is at 986.87. We continue to discharge water at 456 cubic feet per second and the water temperature at the outflow remains at 52 degrees.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

thephildo0916 said:


> I don't even use these updates, but I must say its pretty cool that you are doing this!


Thanks Phildo!


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, we got nearly an inch of rain yesterday and the lake level is still falling!! As of 5pm, Fri. 5/13, the pool was at 986.47. We're discharging water at 314 cubic feet per second and the water temperature at the outflow is now 53 degrees.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That's strange, because I called Berlin report today and they said they recieved zero precip there and it poured buckets here in Canton, just like today!


----------

